# rhom



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hey guys my rhom a little bit a heater burn and a small cut. how he got it i dont know ill try and get pitcures but im realy bizzy today and im leaveing to go to my moms tomarro. do you think it neeeds salt? ive bin told that just the heater burn doesnt need it but with both does it need it. or can i even do it? im goin to be gone for a week so it cant do water changes or moniter the fish


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

man..my big piranha ripped the gill plate off my little p...but it grew back nicely with some salt in the water and put some fish slime coat (clorine remiver type stuff)..should heal nicely


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

heater burn and scrap


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv never done any special treatment for heater burn myself...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what about the tail cut?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id keep a close eye for infection but would let the fishes

natural immune sysem take care of it and heal up natural like.

no need added things to the water if you dont need to


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

seems worse and im leaveing today for a week or so


----------

